# Sun conure, black headed caique, white bellie caique



## Adamarkg (Sep 14, 2011)

I am looking for a bit of helpful experience. My sun conure is 5 years old, black head is a little over 2 and i just recently rescued a baby white bellie. My conure has taken to the baby like a caring parent wereas my black head is out for blood. I realize there is a territorial thing going on now, but i am looking for advice on how to introduce the black head and the new baby along with at what age will the baby be able to stand up for himself. 

When i originally brought the black head home a couple years ago, the conure hated him. I slowly introduced them by having them share shower time to calm them both out. After a few showers they have been best friends ever since. 

I tried my same trick with the newest addition and while the water is running over them they can be beak to beak with issues......when i turn it off, back to normal... 

Suggestions anyone?

Lastly if anyone has an indoor aviary, hand made, i would love to see some pictures. We are preparing to move into a new home and i want to have a beautiful area for the little ones to play. Just looking for some good ideas

Thanks

Adam


----------

